

Has th3j35t3r been unmasked? - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/300824,has-th3j35t3r-been-unmasked.aspx

======
runjake
Looks like some sort of charade.

The red truck image was taken directly from
[http://www.beckhamsautos.com/web/used/Chevrolet-
Silverado-15...](http://www.beckhamsautos.com/web/used/Chevrolet-
Silverado-1500-2000-Milledgeville-Georgia/1951320/) (Not th3j35t3r's Facebook
as claimed)

Here's the truck's VIN number (2GCEK19T2Y1374502):
[http://photos.ecarlist.com/gK/SH/wn/jz/QY/rC/O3/mf/Lk/Z1/yQ_...](http://photos.ecarlist.com/gK/SH/wn/jz/QY/rC/O3/mf/Lk/Z1/yQ_800.jpg)

The truck in the picture doesn't have plates. It has a Beckham's Auto placard.

There is a decent Carfax history on the VIN. Georgia.

More soon...

------
aethr
Unveiling real identities of hackers, or "doxing", is fairly standard behavior
between competing hackers or groups. But there's a matter of proof and
falsification of information that makes it incredibly hard to ever verify the
claims being made.

Without verifying the identity of "cubespherical" and his claims via alternate
means and sources of data, how can we be sure this isn't a ploy by th3h35t3r
himself to leave a false trail and make a quick $100k?

The best hackers aren't just masters at digital systems. They must be masters
of manipulating other people first and foremost.

~~~
hugh4life
"how can we be sure this isn't a ploy by th3h35t3r "

exactly...

------
nowarninglabel
Well, I guess that depends on whether or not people are going to pay 20k
bitcoins into the supposed Bitcoin account of the purported unmasker, doesn't
it?

Is unmasking this person really worth what basically amounts to $100k USD?

~~~
biff
Good point. He's probably suffering more now with his paranoia over being
identified than he would be after his identity was released.

The worst things he's likely to face from being unmasked, given his targets,
is a book deal, a handful of right-wing TV and radio interviews, and a sweet
computer security gig.

------
freditup
I'd support the jester more than any of those other groups. I'd rather see a
guy take down jihadist websites, the westboro website, etc. than whatever the
random crap anon and such attacks.

You could make the argument that Anon, Lulz, The Jester, etc. are all bad,
which is fair. But I don't think there's much of an argument for Anon over The
Jester.

~~~
aethr
Wasn't Anon the group that took down the Westboro site? From what I remember
they took down the site while an Anon "spokesperson" and a Westboro
representative were both being interviewed live on a talk show.

~~~
freditup
Eh, to be fair, they probably both have.

------
coderdude
This is such a bummer! I hope it's not true. The Jester is kind of like a
mini-hero to me. He constantly trolled those 'anon' guys and somehow made them
look even worse than they manage to make themselves look on their own.

Reading his blog posts was like reading an engaging book. He has to be the
only one of "these guys" that is even remotely cool.

~~~
guelo
Did you root for the Empire when you watched Star Wars?

~~~
coderdude
Are you asking me if I typically root for the evil side? No.

When The Jester started making headlines it was amidst constant LulzSec and
Anonymous attacks and retaliations all on very stupid targets for selfish
reasons. The climate on here was unbearable. So many people would gang up on
you if you spoke out against anon. It was ridiculous.

The Jester poked fun at those people and exposed them for the lame script
kiddies that they are (not that it took much to figure this out, but he
paraded it). The IRC logs were hilarious.

I like The Jester for this. He's an anti-hero of sorts. Even if he is still a
"bad guy."

------
zitterbewegung
Either this person has actualy been unmasked and the person has left the
public sphere or he wants to cash in and get 20k bitcoins. Why are people
suddenly now revealing people for profit when in the past they just did it for
fun?

